# I was told it was not a microskiff till I posted pics here.....



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

So here they are. It is a kit boat that we bought about 3 weeks ago and put together in the garage.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now its official, it's a micro, welcome aboard.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Who would know better than us? It looks like a micro to me. 
Looks good too.

What was involved in the kit/build?


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes.
The build was not to bad measure twice cut once. All you need is some masking tape and a jig saw. It was a total of three cuts one across the bottom of the front deck one around the outside edge of the front deck and one on the back deck around the motor area. Any time I made a cut or drilled a hole I Put a Piece oftape down to keepthe gel coat from cracking. I paid a total of $2100. to include the stainless hardwear.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice! I can picture a poling & casting platform combo, wang anchor, and a tiller extender and you'll have one mean little shallow water creeper.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

You just gotta like a guy that has drink holders installed on his skiff before rod racks.....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> You just gotta like a guy that has drink holders installed on his skiff before rod racks.....


Good eye! Cheers to that [smiley=beer.gif]


----------

